# Bootstreffen 2008 in Roermond



## krauthi (29. Mai 2008)

#6so wie jedes jahr  wird  es auch  diesmal wieder ein Bootstreffen in roermond geben 
 und zwar   das wochenende   vom 10-12 oktober 2008 
da  letztes jahr alles bestens  geklappt hat  wird  es auch diesmal wieder die camping anlage  bei von Ass  werden 
einslippen und  zelten  ist dort  möglich  und im vergleich zu den anderen   sehr günstig 

weitere infos   sind dan auf unserer  seite zu entnehmen 

wer  an diesem Bootstreffen teilnehmen möchte  kann dies gerne tuhen  


gruß Krauthi


----------



## sditges (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2008 in Roermond*

Wenn ich`s von meiner Regierung genehmigt bekomme, dann werden Alizander und der Didi von Profishing auch dabei sein !

Wann ist denn Annahmeschluss 

Greets :vik:


----------



## krauthi (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2008 in Roermond*

ja prima das bekommst du mit deiner regierung schon hin 
anmeldeschluss ist ca 2 wochen vorher da ich die teilnehmer zahl durchgeben muss 

desto schneller umso besser zwecks planung 


gruß Krauthi


----------



## krauthi (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2008 in Roermond*

aber wie schon erwähnt   es kann jeder  dran teilnehmen    und versuchen entweder ein boot zu mieten  oder sich irgendwo  einen freien  bootsplatzt zu ergattern 

vorraussetzung ist  man hat die gültigen papiere  für  Holland  und spaß  am angeln vom boot aus 



gruß Krauthi


----------



## theundertaker (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2008 in Roermond*

<<<keinen Bootsplatz hat....^^


----------



## sditges (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2008 in Roermond*

Muhahaha , das Spektakel will ich sehen, wenn THEUNDERTAKER in Krauthis Boot nen Platz bekommt 

Ich glaube ich warne die Wasserschutzpolizei und die Rettungsdienste schonmal vor 

|wavey:

Krauthi?
Gibts da Inseln ?    :q:q


----------



## krauthi (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2008 in Roermond*

mein Boot ist schon Voll  #c


----------



## krauthi (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2008 in Roermond*

es wird im endeffekt so laufen  das wir zwar unser Biwag in roemrond  beim camping von Ass haben   aber  angeln werden wir  haupsächlich  in  der gegend  von asselt   

also   duch  die schleuse  runter


----------



## theundertaker (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2008 in Roermond*

Naja, dann bin ich leider raus, wenn ich keinen Bootsplatz habe....wieso gibts dann Mord und Totschlag? Ich bin sehr freundlich gegenüber anderen Leuten..auch wenn ihrs nicht glauben werdet...fragt einfach mal köfi01 ;-)


----------



## Jaws (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2008 in Roermond*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Naja, dann bin ich leider raus, wenn ich keinen Bootsplatz habe....wieso gibts dann Mord und Totschlag? Ich bin sehr freundlich gegenüber anderen Leuten..auch wenn ihrs nicht glauben werdet...fragt einfach mal köfi01 ;-)


 

Ich glaub du warst nie drin !!!   :m


----------



## BSZocher (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2008 in Roermond*



Jaws schrieb:


> Ich glaub du warst nie drin !!!   :m



Ups! Man(n) beachte die Zweideutigkeit.... |rolleyes 

@krauthi: Wenn ich Zeit hab schau ich mal vorbei #h


----------



## theundertaker (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2008 in Roermond*

Danke für den netten Kommentar...


----------



## perch (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2008 in Roermond*

@ THEUNDERTAKER,

ich lade dich hiermit gaaanz offiziell zu unserem treffen ein !!
vielleicht ändert sich deine meinung dann zu den "KRÄUTERN" und dem anderen
"WAHNSINNSHAUFEN"...und wir ändern unsere...
wir werden dich auch nicht auf einer insel absetzten oder "kiel-holen" 
auch wenn kein boots-platz frei ist,die abendliche runde ist immer lustig.

grüzi perch


----------



## krauthi (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2008 in Roermond*

haste fein geschrieben Marcel und entspricht genau meiner vorstellung aber über die Kräuter reden wir zwei noch mal 

also Theundertaker wenn du Eier in de Hose hast( würde dieter Bohlen sagen ) kommst du vorbei und wir trinken  dan dein alkoholfreies Bier 

Gruß Krauthi


----------



## theundertaker (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2008 in Roermond*

Was hat das mit Eier in der Hose zu tun?^^

Ich denke ja, dass du ein anständiger Mensch bist und nicht gleich auf Stress aus bist... ;-)

Wenn ich Zeit habe, dann komme ich vielleicht mal vorbei...kann ich jetzt aber noch nicht sagen...is bestimmt lustig oder?

Abends sitzt ihr dann zusammen und labert und so? Oder wie läuft das ab?


----------



## krauthi (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2008 in Roermond*

auch wenn man keinen Bootsplatz haben /bekommen sollte besteht ja die möglichkeit sich ein Boot zu mieten  oder eben  abends    vorbei zu kommen


----------



## krauthi (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2008 in Roermond*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Was hat das mit Eier in der Hose zu tun?^^
> 
> Ich denke ja, dass du ein anständiger Mensch bist und nicht gleich auf Stress aus bist... ;-)


 

selbstverständlich   bin ich ein  anständiger Mensch  und  wer redet  hier  von  stress und Ärger ???????????
ich habe dir schon mal geschrieben  das ich kein stress mit dir habe (warum auch )  und wir sind  alle erwachsene  vernüftige  Menschen   die sich nicht wie kleinkinder  rumhauen müssen   

der abend  verläuft  meistens  mit grillen  etwas trinken lachen und labern 

und das gemütliche beisammen sein  steht an erster stelle


----------



## theundertaker (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2008 in Roermond*

hört sich ja gut an.... ;-)


----------



## angel-daddy (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2008 in Roermond*

Hi,
sollte ich meine Schichten an dem WE getauscht bekommen, bin ich dabei.....
@theundertaker: Du kannst dann bei mir mitfahren.

Ich melde mich rechtzeitig bei euch.

Gruß Martin


----------



## krauthi (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2008 in Roermond*

aktuelle teilnehmerliste 

krauthi + Boot 
little pike 
Perch + Boot 
the Doc 
Looser + Boot 
Sven vom Heinsberger Angelteam 
Cusack + Boot 
Thomas 
krauthis7 
Maashunter + Boot 
didi 
alizander + Boot


----------



## krauthi (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2008 in Roermond*

http://www.watersportschool.de/

Bootsverleih


----------



## krauthi (3. August 2008)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2008 in Roermond*

jeder kan dran teilnehmen


----------



## krauthis7 (3. August 2008)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2008 in Roermond*

|znaika: bis dahin hab ich mein boot denke ich mal fertig


----------



## theundertaker (3. August 2008)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2008 in Roermond*

Leider hab ich noch keinen Platz für 2 Personen auf nem Boot und leihen mag ich nicht...kann ich mir nicht noch zusätzlich leisten...

Weiß auch nicht genau, was alles dazugehört...quasi wie genau geangelt wird und welche Ausrüstung notwendig ist...


----------



## krauthi (12. September 2008)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2008 in Roermond*

anmeldeschluss ist der 3 oktober da ich die teilnehmeranzahl mit zelten dem campingplatzbetreuber mitteilen muss 


gruß Krauthi #h


----------



## krauthi (27. September 2008)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2008 in Roermond*

|director:in einer woche ist anmeldeschluss :vik:


----------



## theundertaker (27. September 2008)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2008 in Roermond*

Ist ja nicht mehr lange ^^

Ich komm nich mit, aber wünsche allen anderen auf jeden Fall viel Erfolg...ihr postet doch nachher die Fänge hier rein oder?


----------



## angel-daddy (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2008 in Roermond*

Hallo,
leider kann ich nicht teilnehmen. Ich bekomme die Wochenddienste nicht getauscht.
Ich wünsche euch viel Spass und Petri Heil. Vlt. sieht man sich ja mal so am und/oder auf dem Wasser.....

Gruß Martin


----------



## cappy (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2008 in Roermond*

Ab wann wollt ihr denn los morgens? Weil der Bootsverleih gibt die Boote erst ab 10 raus, und dann müsste ich ja noch von da aus irgendwie zu Euch stoßen.


----------



## krauthi (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2008 in Roermond*

hallo Cappy
das mit  dem morgens aufem wasser  unterwegs sein  hängt  von jedem teilnehmer selber ab     und das jeweilige einsatzgebiet     ist von jedem teilnehmer  selber zu entscheiden 
 es kann also  sein das einige runter  richtung asselt sein werden  aber  genau so gut  kann es sein das einige   vieleicht  den suider/oolderplaas unsicher machen 
treffpunktzentrale  ist camping  von ass und da wird  sich zum abend hin wieder  getroffen 
über den tag verteilt  sieht man sich  aber auch hin und wieder   so das   meistens kontakt zu den anderen besteht 


also  einfach vorbei kommen 
bei camping  von ass   aufbauen   und   angeln   was das zeug hält



gruß Krauthi


----------



## cappy (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2008 in Roermond*

Wäre auf jeden Fall mal eine gute Möglichkeit die ganzen Kaputten hier persönlich und live zu erleben  Wir sind nur 15 Min entfernt von Roermond auf 'nem Campingplatz, würde es also ganz vom Wetter und Laune abhängig machen ob wir zumindest auf 'nen Bier mal vorbeischauen


----------



## Siff-Cop (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2008 in Roermond*

Viel Spaß beim Bootstreffen ,das Wetter spielt ja schon mal mit .

viel Erfolg#h


----------



## krauthi (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2008 in Roermond*

so ihr angelsüchtigen 
bin zwar immer noch gerädert aber das gehört zu so einem hardcore angeln eben dazu 
tja mit welchen worten kan man so ein geiles treffen noch beschreiben als wie 
"" Danke an alle Teilnehmer für dieses super geile Treffen "" 

ein solches treffen ist immer so gut wie die leute die dran teilnehmen und ich könnte mir keine besseren teilnehmer vorstellen 

der wettergott ist mitlerweile ein festes mitglied unsere gemeinde und beklagen kann sich ja wohl keiner über das schöne angenehme wetter 
bis auf die kalten feuchten nächte hatten wir wieder mal sonnenschein pur 
beim aufbau mit Jupp lief uns schon die brühe am A....h runter und dan natürlich keine kurze Hose dabei 
Fangstatistik ließ ja am anfang auch zu wünschen übrig aber das hat sich ja zum ende her gewaltig geändert und somit konnten ja auch noch einige schöne kapitale verhaftet und verewigt werden 
und dan immer diese Raser aufem wasser ( bin mal gespannt wie teuer das wird ) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




also Dank noch mal an alle die dran teil genommen haben und natürlich auch unsere tagesgäste bei denen das Motto DABEI SEIN IST ALLES zählte 
insgesamt habe ich 24 teilnehmer (inkl. tagesteilnehmer) gezählt 
ich freue mich schon auf unser nächstes Event 


ps    es wurde auch reichlich  Fisch  verhaftet  und auf  foto´s verewigt


gruß Krauthi


----------



## krauthis7 (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2008 in Roermond*

hier mal eins von mir


----------



## gimli (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2008 in Roermond*

Fein, dass ihr ein gelungenes Treffen und viel Spaß hattet. #6



> und dan immer diese Raser aufem wasser ( bin mal gespannt wie teuer das wird )



Ja, leider gibt es solche leichtsinnigen Spacken überall – Angelbötchen orientierungslos auf nebliger Nordsee. 

Petri zum Zander.


----------



## krauthi (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2008 in Roermond*

hier mal ein paar bilder


----------

